# 9-28 Indian river by default



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good report.
Nice big 'ol red


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice sir!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to make the best of it Ron. That's a pretty fish.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

beautiful red, love that color.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good job!


----------



## limelightsc (Mar 22, 2008)

What kind of trolling motor do you have?

GP


----------

